# Help Finding "Sarah Makes a Choice"



## jjjjboom (May 9, 2018)

I remembered reading that story written by the user Admirer a while back on here and I tried to find it again recently. I can only find a dead link that comes up with an error page on this site and was wondering if anyone could help find it.

dead link-
https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/sarah_choice.html


----------



## brain leech (May 10, 2018)

https://web.archive.org/web/2017100....com:80/Weight_Room/stories/sarah_choice.html


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 10, 2018)

I love this story!


----------



## jjjjboom (May 12, 2018)

brain leech said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2017100....com:80/Weight_Room/stories/sarah_choice.html



Wow, that was fast. You're awesome, thanks for the help!


----------

